# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  محترف الهلال باري ديمبا يفجر القنابل في حوار خطير مع صحافة الجزائر ..افكر في الرحيل

## musab aljak

*• الدوري السوداني (ميت) .. البطولة تفتقد للحماس ويسيطر عليها الهلال والمريخ فقط
الحضري سجل للمريخ من اجل المال وليس كرة القدم
انصح (سوداني) واي لاعب اجنبي بعدم الاحتراف بالسودان
منتخب جنوب افريقيا ابرز المرشحين للقب (شان) .. ومنتخب السودان لم يترك عندي انطباع جيد 
اجرت   صحيفة الهداف الجزائرية حوارا مثيرا وخطيرا مع محترف الهلال باري ديمبا   تحدث خلاله عن العديد من المواضيع .. واطلق عبارات ساخنة وانتقادات لاذعة   للدوري للسوداني الممتاز لدرجة انه ينصح اي لاعب اجنبي بالابتعاد عنه وعدم   الاحتراف بالسودان .. وكشف عن رغبته في الرحيل عن الهلال حال حصوله علي  عرض  خليجي .. فيما يلي نص الحوار :
ناشد المدافع المالي لنادي الهلال  السوداني والمحترف السابق في شبيبة  القبائل باري ديمبا، في حديث مع الهداف  رئيسه السابق محند شريف حناشي أن  يمنحه نسخة من العقد الذي وقعه للشبيبة.  والذي حمل بموجبه الألوان الصفراء  والخضراء لموسمين كاملين قبل أن يلتحق  بالهلال. وأكد اللاعب المالي أنه لم  يستوعب بعد الطريقة التي غادر بها  الشبيبة، وتجاهل حناشي الدائم لطلبه في  الحصول على نسخة من العقد دون  الحديث عن باقي مستحقاته، المتمثلة في بعض  الأجور والمنح الذي لم يحصل  عليها. واعتبر ديمبا حصوله على نسخة العقد رغم  أنها لا تنفعه في شيء  حاليا، بالأمر المهم لأنه التذكار الأهم الذي يؤكد  أنه فعلا حمل ألوان  النادي القبائلي. 
كنت أجني القليل من المال في الشبيبة 
وقال  ديمبا إنه يشعر بالحزن أيضا لما يتذكر كيف كان يتم استغلاله في  الشبيبة،  الذي دافع عن ألوانها بكل قوة لدرجة أنه عاد في مناسبتين للعب  مباشرة بعد  خضوعه لعملية جراحية، وبالمقابل لم يكن يحصل على حقه كاملا حيث  قال: في  عامين لم أحصل على أكثر من 25 ألف يورو مع أجرة شهرية لم تتجاوز  500 يورو،  وكنت أحصل عليها بالدينار الجزائري. أكيد أني لم أكن أحصل على ما  كنت  أستحقه، ولاعب مثل دوكوري في اتحاد العاصمة كان يأخذ أكثر مني بكثير 
حناشي أخذ 350 ألف يورو ولم يمنحني 10 بالمائة المتفق عليه 
ويحز  في نفس اللاعب المالي كيف رفض حناشي منحه نسخة من عقده، قبل أن يبيعه   لنادي الهلال الذي دفع حسبه 350 ألف يورو دون أن يحصل اللاعب على العشرة   بالمائة التي يسنها العقد، حيث قال: العقد الذي وقعته مع الشبيبة كان ينص   على أن أحصل على 10 بالمائة من قيمة أي تحويل خارجي لي، لكني لم أحصل على   شيء ولم أحصل حتى على نسخة العقد، رغم أنني طلبته مرات من حناشي وبوخاري   ووعداني بإرساله لي مع كوليبالي إلى مالي لكنهما لم يفعلا ذلك. 
لازلت على اتصال بزافور وتفاجأت لرحيل مفتاح إلى بجاية 
ويتابع  ديمبا كل الأحداث الجارية من خلال مطالعته بشكل يومي موقع لوبيتور  على  شبكة الأنترنت، وعن الأحداث المتلاحقة التي عرفتها البطولة المحلية كشف   ديمبا أن أكثر شي فاجأه كان رحيل ربيع مفتاح من الشبيبة، حيث قال: لم   أتصور يوما أن يغادر مفتاح الشبيبة، كنت أعتبره ابن الفريق بامتياز،   واستغربت لما اطلعت على خبر انتقاله لبجاية. إنه مدافع جيد بالإضافة لزافور   وهما أقرب لاعبين إلي ولازلت على اتصل بزافور دون أن أنسى ڤيو الذي أتحدث   معه باستمرار. 
وكشف ديمبا في حديثه مع الهداف انه وجد صعوبات  بالغة في التأقلم مع محيطه  الجديد بعد أن التحق بالهلال قادما من الشبيبة،  وأضاف: عانيت في البداية  قبل أن أتأقلم بمرور الوقت. 
تعرفت على زوجتي في الجزائر وبفضلها عرفت الاستقرار 
وما  خدم ديمبا في مسألة التأقلم في السودان كان زواجه مع شابة مالية، تعرف   عليها في تيزي وزو وكانت تدرس في جامعة ورقلة. حيث منحه الزواج الاستقرار   من جميع النواحي، وجعله يرتاح من الأشغال المنزلية وحتى الطبخ، الذي كان   مجبرا على القيام بها في الشقة التي وضعتها إدارة الهلال تحت تصرفه، بأحد   أحياء الخرطوم والتي استضافنا فيها. 
أفكر في الرحيل، لا أجد الحافز المادي ولا الرياضي لأن البطولة ميتة هنا 
ورغم  الاستقرار النفسي الذي حصل عليه ديمبا من زواجه، إلا أنه يفكر جديا في   الرحيل من السودان فور نهاية الموسم الجاري الذي سينطلق شهر مارس المقبل،   وبرر ذلك بقوله: صحيح أني ألعب في فريق عريق ويلعب دائما المنافسات   القارية، لكن المشكلة في الدوري العام الذي يفتقد تماما للحماس والإثارة،   كل شيء محصور بين الهلال والمريخ وكل الألقاب المحلية توزع بينهما، وهذا لا   يخدم اللاعب في تطوير مستواه، وحتى الجانب المادي صار مطروحا. أتطلع   للاحتراف في الخليج للحصول على عرض مالي أفضل. وأكد ديمبا أنه لا يفكر   إطلاقا في العودة للجزائر، لأن الأفارقة هناك لا يحصلون على أموال كبيرة. 
لا أنصح سوداني أو أي صديق بالاحتراف هنا 
وسألنا  ديبما عن الأخبار التي تتحدث عن اهتمام قطبي الكرة السودانية بهداف   المنتخب والبطولة هلال سوداني، فأكد لنا معرفته باللاعب لكنه نصحه بعدم   التفكير في الاحتراف في السودان لنفس الأسباب التي تدفعه للرحيل. حيث قال:   سوداني أذكره جيدا كنت أعاني معه لما واجهته بألوان الشبيبة، لكن لا أنصحه   ولا أنصح أي صديق بأن يحترف هنا، صحيح أن نجوم كبار جاؤوا إلى السودان  لكن  الجانب المادي كان همهم كما هو الحال للحضري، لأنه من يبحث عن الجانب   الرياضي عليه أن يبحث عن ذلك بعيدا عن الدوري السوداني. 
لم يفاجئني بلكالام بالمستوى الذي وصل إليه 
وإضافة  إلى سوداني يعرف ديبما كل اللاعبين الجزائريين الموجودين هنا في  السودان،  للمشاركة في البطولة الإفريقية للمحليين، وفي مقدمة هؤلاء مفتاح  وسعيد  بلكالام الذي لم يتفاجأ تماما للمكانة التي وصل إليها، وقال في هذا  الشأن:  لم يفاجئني بلكالام بالمستوى الذي وصل إليه، لقد عرفته في الشبيبة  وكان  لا يزال ينتمي لفئة الأواسط، تنبأت له بالنجاح. واستغرب محدثنا لغياب   أسماء شابة أخرى في الشبيبة، التي لا تهتم حسبه بالتكوين. 
المريخ فريق قوي ومهمة المولودية أمامه صعبة 
ولأنه  يعرف جيدا القطب الثاني للكرة السودانية نادي المريخ، منافس مولودية   الجزائر المقبل في رابطة الأبطال الإفريقية، سألنا ديبما عن حظوظ المولودية   وقدرتها على تجاوز المريخ عندما يواجه في الدور المقبل من رابطة الأبطال   الإفريقية، فرد علينا بقوله: المريخ فريق قوي بالفعل، لقد تدعم جيدا مع   انضمام الحارس الحضري ومعه مدافع ممتاز من كوت ديفوار ومهاجم من زامبيا كان   محترفا في الدوري الفرنسي، الأمور ستكون صعبة جدا على المولودية لتجاوز   هذا النادي. 
جنوب إفريقيا أبهرتني وستكون صعبة على الجزائر 
ويتابع  ديمبا باهتمام بطولة إفريقيا للمحليين، وعن سؤال حول تقييمه للمستوى   الفني والمنتخبات المشاركة، أكد ديمبا أن منتخب جنوب إفريقيا هو أكثر   منتخب لفت انتباهه لحد الآن، ويعتبره المرشح الأول للتتويج باللقب عكس   المنتخب السوداني الذي لم يترك لديه انطباعا جيدا رغم تأهله المبكر. أما   بالنسبة للمنتخب الجزائري فقال ديمبا: المنتخب الجزائري يضم عناصر تملك   فنيات لا بأس بها، لكن الأمور ستكون صعبة عليه في سعيه للتويج باللقب خاصة   بوجود جنوب إفريقيا. 
أعالج لدى مدلك المنتخب ويستقبلوني دائما بحرارة 
ولم  ينس ديمبا أن يحيي أفراد البعثة الجزائرية، التي يزروها باستمرار في  مقر  إقامتها بفندق كورال، أين يقوم بحصص علاجية عند مدلك المنتخب الوطني،   وتكون الفرصة مواتية له من أجل الحديث مع اللاعبين وفي المقدمة صديقه تشيكو   مفتاح : أعالج عند مدلك منتخب الجزائر وأحظى بكل الرعاية من البعثة   الجزائرية التي ترحب بي في كل مرة يقول اللاعب الذي يعرف جل العناصر   الوطنية الحاضر هنا، لكنه لا يعرف جابو الذي قال إنه لا يذكره تماما. 
اشتقت لأصدقائي وقد أزوركم شهر يونيو المقبل 
وفي  الأخير عبر لنا ديمبا عن شوقه للأصدقاء الكثر الذين خلفهم في الجزائر،   وذكر بالخصوص المدلك ڤيو، حارس إقامة الفريق عبد الله دون أن ينسى الحارس   برفان، الذي لازال على اتصال دائم به. وضرب اللاعب المالي موعدا لكل   أصدقائه شهر يونيو المقبل بعد عامين لم يزر خلالها الجزائر، منذ أن استقر   في السودان حيث قال: منذ أن غادرت الجزائر لم أعد إليها لكني لن أتأخر أكثر   وسأفعل ذلك شهر يونيو المقبل، لألتقي بالأصدقاء وڤيو أيضا الذي أريد   العلاج عنده، دون أن أنسى أنصار الشبيبة الذين أتواصل معهم عبر الفيس بوك.



من صحيفة قوون


*

----------


## احمر مكة

*مشكور يا مصعب ع الحوار الذي نقلته لنا بصور ممتازه 





الدوري السوداني (ميت) .. البطولة تفتقد للحماس ويسيطر عليها الهلال والمريخ فقط
الحضري سجل للمريخ من اجل المال وليس كرة القدم





بس فقط الحظ عليك هذه الملاحظه اتمني ان تعالجها بصوره جزريه وهي ذكر الجلافيط قبل الملوك
فدائماً قل المريخ والهلال هذا هو الصواب
                        	*

----------


## hamdi73

*مشكور مصعب و لك الشكر أحمر مكة على الملاحظة .

*

----------


## Deimos

*الله يخرب بيتكم يا جلافيط جايبين لينا الكلام ...

*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

مشكور يا مصعب ع الحوار الذي نقلته لنا بصور ممتازه 
بس فقط الحظ عليك هذه الملاحظه اتمني ان تعالجها بصوره جزريه وهي ذكر الجلافيط قبل الملوك
فدائماً قل المريخ والهلال هذا هو الصواب



عـــــــــــــادي يا مدير ... Ladies First ...
*

----------


## fanan

*الفلس بسوى اكتر من كدا
                        	*

----------

